

Lessons from Amazon's Success - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2010/03/lessons-from-amazons-success.html

======
hga
Worth reading if for nothing other than this insight:

" _Settle arguments with A/B testing and Web Analytics. (Avinash Kaushik calls
this_ getting rid of the influence of the HiPPOs _: Highest Paid People in the
Organization.)_ "

(Then again my worst problems with HiPPOs were of the low level architectural
type that killed the company outright, but that's probably because I'm a
"engine" vs. UI type.)

------
tybris
> Amazon reportedly used doors for desks, in some cases.

I don't recall ever seeing anyone there who did not have a door (plate) for a
desk.

